# Philippa`s first 1.000 posts!



## Eugin

*A little bit belated message but.....

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR FIRST 1.000`s!!!!!!*​ 
*
Thanks so much for sharing with us all of your knowledge!!!!*
*
For 1.000 x 10 more posts!!!

ALL THE BEST!!!    !!!!!
*


----------



## Phryne

*
.... como la tortuga.... lenta pero seguro! 

* *!!!!!!!!!FELICITACIONES!!!!!!*
​


----------



## VenusEnvy

Oh, Philippa! I was sure you'd get there! You're insight grammatical questions in the SP forum never cease to keep my mind moving.    I find myself saying, "Oh yeah! How _would _ you say that?... Good question!"

Congratulations, girlfriend!


----------



## ILT

Felicidades!!!

Philippa, tus mensajes me hacen pensar y aprender, MUCHAS GRACIAS   

Y nuevamente, felicidades por tus primeros 1 000 posts


----------



## Rayines

*Philippa!, Philippa, llegaste!!!, FELICITACIONES!!!*
*Qué sería del foro si no hicieras  tus preguntas!?*


----------



## funnydeal

*Congratulations Philippa !!!​*


----------



## alc112

Felicidades Philippa!!!!


----------



## Artrella

*     Philippona!!! Mrs. "i" Subjunctive...congratulations my dear friend!!!!    *​

*Para vos*


----------



## fenixpollo

*¡Phelicidades, Philippa! *


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Enhorabuena Chica!
*
* *Maestra P....
We interrupt these vacations to wish you many thousands more posts here.

Un gran abrazo,
Cuchu*​


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Congratulations on your first 1000 posts, Philippa!   

Cheers from Madrid!

EVA.


----------



## meili

Congratulations on your 1000 posts!
Will wait for your 10,000!


----------



## lauranazario

Seems I have arrived a bit late for the ocassion... but it's never too late to shower you with *sincerest appreciation* for all your valuable contributions to our forums. 
You have come a looooong way in your "language evolution", so thank you for making us part of it!

A huge hug,
Laura N.


----------



## araceli

*ı¡¡FELICITACIONES PHILIPPA!!!  La comunidad tortuguil lo festeja, mira aquí:
* http://homepage.mac.com/alfredomora/.Public/tortugas.jpg


----------



## beatrizg

Felicidades, Philippa!!!
Es un placer intercambiar información contigo!


----------



## jacinta

Hola, querida Philippa;

¡Espero compartir este cyberespacio contigo durante miles más!  

¡Felicitaciones!​


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Philippa - Binabati kita!!!  desde Filipinas


----------



## Like an Angel

*Felicitations Philippa!!!!!!!, that's the spanglish version of Congratulations*


----------



## Masood

Congratulations on your first 1000 posts, Philippa!   

...You'll do great in your A2 Spanish, I know you will!!

Masood.


----------



## zebedee

Goodness I was away when this momentous occasion happened so I'm a little late to congratulate our Philippa on 1000 enquiring and informative posts.

Hope Menorca was everything you hoped it would be. It's my favourite place in the world so far...

Hugs,
zeb


----------



## Alfry

complimenti Filippa, 
you are great


----------



## Philippa

Thanks so much guys!!  
*Eugin* Thank you so much for noticing and starting this thread for me and your kind words!!
*Phryne* Al principio no opté por la tortuga por esa razón, pero.... ¡Me encantan las pendientes y el sombrero! Gracias!!
*Venus* You make me think too!! You are a real WR key forera. Thank you!!
*ILT* Me asombra y me alegra que aprendas de mis mensajes!! Gracias a ti por tu ayuda y trabajo aquí.
*Inés* Por supuesto finalmente llegué - el subjuntivo es tan complicadísimo, no me queda más remedio de preguntar y preguntar y ....  Muchas gracias por todas tus explicaciones pacientes y claras. Qué sería del foro si no hicieras tus respuestas!?
*funnydeal* Gracias!!
*alc* Tan joven, tan metido en los foros - gracias!!
*Art* Thanks for all your friendship and help, Nildita!!
*fenixpollo* Thank you!!
*Cuchu* Thank you so much for your friendship and encouragement. 
*EVA* Cheers for the congrats and hi from Reading!!
*meili* Thank you!! You'll be waiting an awfully long time for me to post 10 000 times - about 10 years at this rate!!
*Laura* Thank you so much for your praise and for your amazing hard work here!!
*Araceli* Me chiflan las tortuguitas en la imagen - gracias!! Y qué interesante la palabra 'tortuguil' - no la encuentro en el diccionario - pero muy útil......
*Beatriz* Muchas gracias a ti, también!!
*Jacinta* Hola amiga. Espero seguir estar aquí contigo también!! Ya casi no me choca verte aquí cuando estoy desayunando!!
*Lancel0t* _Salamat_ desde Inglaterra!!
*LAN* _Gracias muy mucho _ - Spanglish para siempre!!
*Masood* Thanks - and you know I'm running away from A2, I'm not as brave as you!!
*Zeb* Thank you, our Zebedee!!
*Alfry* Mille grazie, Alphry!!

Saludos tortuguiles
Philippa


----------



## Mei

Hi there!

Thanks for sharing! Congratulations!!!

Mei


----------



## Philippa

*Mei* Hi!! Thank you for your congratulations, Mei









			
				Philippa said:
			
		

> I'm running away from A2


I didn't run fast enough!!  

I thought I'd better add to this thread ('my' thread!!  ) to say that I won't be here in the foros very much at all over the next few months   as I am going to do the A2 course after all   and that will make me as busy as I can be with Spanish stuff!! I am going to really miss all you fine forero folks - thank you so, so much for all your friendship, help and encouragement. I love being here with you. I promise not to disappear completely completely!!

Abrazos
Philippa


----------

